# My friends 17 " RTC



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

He wanted his picture online so i hooked him up


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's a nice looking rtc


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

heres mine i took her outta the pond after being there fror a month to check up on her and she if shed been eating no means trying to highjack it but they look like twins


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

can you make that photo bigger? its hard to see the size of it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing is huge!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how big of a tank is that guy in? he looks to be a bit big for that tank....


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

135 gall


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> 135 gall


 i hope he plans to upgrade soon. that i *way* to small for a RTC


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

He seems to be doing good in it....Are you saying at current size or for life?


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

In the words of Steve Irwin (ISNT SHE BEAUUUTIFUL)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> He seems to be doing good in it....Are you saying at current size or for life?


 18 inch in a 135..

thats pretty cruel dude.......


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> TommyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> > He seems to be doing good in it....Are you saying at current size or for life?
> ...


 yes that is. even at the size it is now that is cruel for the fish. that fish will need *atleast* a 12x4x3 tank. does your friend realize how big these fish do get?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

im thinkin wat the foot print is 5ft long 18 wide 24 wide


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> im thinkin wat the foot print is 5ft long 18 wide 24 wide


 not on a standered.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

135 isnt exactly a standard tank right???? unless its justa 4 by 2 by 2 (125)


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

4x2x2 = 125? That doesn't seem right. My 55 is 4x1x1.5.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ive seen one at the zoo that was pretty damn close to 6 feet, it isnt even worth getting them, just let them be in the wild,


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

my 135 is 6ft long 18 inches wide and 24 inches tall


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## wma8706 (Aug 22, 2004)

"yes that is. even at the size it is now that is cruel for the fish. that fish will need atleast a 12x4x3 tank. does your friend realize how big these fish do get? " here is a good example from a fishing website.....


----------

